# Halloween/ Horror sites?/



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

Anyone out there have a halloween or horror site? would anyone be interested in a link exchange?? if so email me. [email protected]


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry I dont have such a thing.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a gaming site full of Haunters.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

You left an "r" out of the word horror in your website address. Will not link to your site without it.

You should fix it.
KP


----------

